# Any experience with GoodLyfe



## propjoe412 (Mar 17, 2022)

Trying to find a new source, came across GoodLyfe on meso (ik ik meso sucks, I still find some value in going over there though). They have a lot of good testing and seems like they could be reliable, but figured Id ask over here cause I trust you guys more. Anyone had experience or have anything to say about GoodLyfes products? Thanks guys


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 17, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Trying to find a new source, came across GoodLyfe on meso (ik ik meso sucks, I still find some value in going over there though). They have a lot of good testing and seems like they could be reliable, but figured Id ask over here cause I trust you guys more. Anyone had experience or have anything to say about GoodLyfes products? Thanks guys


I haven't personally, but I've been following his thread since he started brewing his self. And reading most of the comments, he does seem like he's doing well so far. He's been selling hgh with good reviews for a while, but semi new with oils.


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 17, 2022)

He's the shiz, solid communication, fast TA,  really haven't seen a source as good in a while


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Valdosta (Mar 17, 2022)

GL's pretty good. reshipped my 7 vial order when someone else had a stopper break from the same batch. does a good job of fixing any mistakes


----------



## bigrobbie (Mar 17, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> GL's pretty good. reshipped my 7 vial order when someone else had a stopper break from the same batch. does a good job of fixing any mistakes


He's got great HGH prices to


----------



## Bouldershoulders (Mar 29, 2022)

I know he switched brewers awhile back for his oils. Offers both CSO and MCT, consistently good testing on his GH and ships pretty quickly.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 29, 2022)

Solid brother. Whoever taught him how to brew has done well as goodlyfe has constantly put out good testing since he took over. Nice dude as well


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 1, 2022)

I have mostly good things to say, his TA is super fast pricing is good products are good. I was one of the unlucky who had vials with tiny bits of rubber stopper floatjng in them. He replaced my entire order free. Does things the right way as best he can. I like him, but also never assume anything. There have been issues in the past and yes he has corrected them. All in all the best US domestic that I am aware of.


----------



## ranger.danger89 (Apr 2, 2022)

I've been ordering his hgh. Always responds within hours and gets the order out the next day


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 24, 2022)

He is as fast as opti, which is FAST.


----------



## kilsong (May 5, 2022)

Well.. Well... Well.. 
I'm simply gonna HAVE to pay more attention to this site i see. 
After reading this thread I looked into him over at ur favorite site MESO and this guy's list is good. 
.. And cheap too. 
Get ready guys....ur soon gonna get a full dose of Uncle kil. 
I searched for two things here and got the answer I needed. 
Yeah.. I'm sticking around. 
Show me some fucken respect too... I'm fragile and I starlte and cry EASILY. 
🏳️‍🌈🏳️‍🌈🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Achillesking (May 5, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Well.. Well... Well..
> I'm simply gonna HAVE to pay more attention to this site i see.
> After reading this thread I looked into him over at ur favorite site MESO and this guy's list is good.
> .. And cheap too.
> ...


Congrats on the gayest post I've seen in a while 🫡


----------



## kilsong (May 5, 2022)

U ain't seen shit yet fella. 
To quote the one and ONLY Greatful Dead.. 
*You just gotta poke around.. *


----------



## Sven Northman (May 5, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Well.. Well... Well..
> I'm simply gonna HAVE to pay more attention to this site i see.
> After reading this thread I looked into him over at ur favorite site MESO and this guy's list is good.
> .. And cheap too.
> ...


Does your train of thought have a caboose? I dont follow......


----------



## Achillesking (May 5, 2022)

kilsong said:


> U ain't seen shit yet fella.
> To quote the one and ONLY Greatful Dead..
> *You just gotta poke around.. *


If your really here for some wholesome gay fun drop into the silverback thread. We'll see how far your holes can get stretched


----------



## kilsong (May 5, 2022)

No.. I'm not here for the gay stuff. But Ima lot of fun on the forums. 
I've been here for years but never really read all that much. 
That half-a-fag Lifter is right.. This place is kinda okay.


----------



## Clyde (May 6, 2022)

Been watching this guys thread on meso for a while.
Seems to have some integrity, good communication, selection, prices, choice of carrier oils.
Reassuring to see some positive replies here.


----------



## kilsong (May 6, 2022)

Yeah.. I placed a small order yesterday.. If it's as good as what I'm reading, I'll order again. If it's really REALLY good, I'll load up. Gotta stike while it's hot. 
I've seen a few of these 'spectacular' sourses go bad fast. I dunno tho.. They usually don't start off as good as this guy has.. Maybe he's gonna be permanently reliable??
Geno has. That's for sure.


----------



## propjoe412 (May 6, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Yeah.. I placed a small order yesterday.. If it's as good as what I'm reading, I'll order again. If it's really REALLY good, I'll load up. Gotta stike while it's hot.
> I've seen a few of these 'spectacular' sourses go bad fast. I dunno tho.. They usually don't start off as good as this guy has.. Maybe he's gonna be permanently reliable??
> Geno has. That's for sure.



Placed my second order with him this past week. Got tren e and test e first time around and they were both solid, can tell because the tren had me shedding like 50 hairs in the shower lol. But I get hesitant with so many people talking up a source, feel like thats when the source gets too comfortable and the quality drops off significantly.


----------



## Achillesking (May 6, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Placed my second order with him this past week. Got tren e and test e first time around and they were both solid, can tell because the tren had me shedding like 50 hairs in the shower lol. But I get hesitant with so many people talking up a source, feel like thats when the source gets too comfortable and the quality drops off significantly.


Ball hairs?


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2022)

Weird.. tren makes my hair grow like crazy, not fall out.


----------



## VaIdosta (May 6, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Weird.. tren makes my hair grow like crazy, not fall out.


its the only thing ive ran so far thats caused any shedding


----------



## Achillesking (May 6, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Weird.. tren makes my hair grow like crazy, not fall out.


Ball hairs ?


----------



## Adrenolin (May 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ball hairs ?


All hairs lol


----------



## kilsong (May 6, 2022)

Glad u liked the Tren E.. I got two of em. I hadda try that Anavar too. Never used liquid tho. So we shall see.


----------



## Achilleus (May 7, 2022)

Goodlyfe seems pretty good to me. Placed an order a few weeks ago. He sent me Test E instead of Test C by accident, didn't really care to be honest. However, the test E gave me some of the worst pip I ever had. Talked to him about it and reshipped me Test C since that was what I originally ordered. His shipping is damn quick too. You can choose from CSO and MCT oils.


----------



## jrdelay87 (May 7, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> He's the shiz, solid communication, fast TA,  really haven't seen a source as good in a while


how do you get a hold of him to place an order


----------



## Achillesking (May 7, 2022)

jrdelay87 said:


> how do you get a hold of him to place an order


Go check out his thread on meso


----------



## Clyde (May 7, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> However, the test E gave me some of the worst pip I ever had.


Was the MCT causing pip, and first time using it?

All these different carriers are new to me and not sure how I'll respond. I've never had an issue with test e pip pharma grade in the past. I don't mind a _little_ tightness/pip for a few days, but when it effects being able to work a muscle, that'd be a game changer.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 7, 2022)

jrdelay87 said:


> how do you get a hold of him to place an order


Pump the brakes man. You saw a couple anecdotal reports here and that’s all it takes for you to decide and order. 

Go over to Meso. Read the thread. Look for HPLC testing and make an informed decision. That’s how you should approach any decision doing this. Nobody is going to have your best interests in mind more than YOU.


----------



## Achillesking (May 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pump the brakes man. You saw a couple anecdotal reports here and that’s all it takes for you to decide and order.
> 
> Go over to Meso. Read the thread. Look for HPLC testing and make an informed decision. That’s how you should approach any decision doing this. Nobody is going to have your best interests in mind more than YOU.


Yea I said this above but  nobody cares a one what I have to say


----------



## bigrobbie (May 7, 2022)

jrdelay87 said:


> how do you get a hold of him to place an order


Yup https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/achillesking.25510/

He's correct. PM me if you are still having troubles


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

Just placed another order... I like his stuff that much. The Anavar is very much on point. 
My search for oils is over. I'm sticking with them.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 13, 2022)

I use their GH now. 4iu 5 on, 2 off. 
Can't speak to the quality or potency since this is the only GH I've used, never tried any pharma. 
But their communication and TA was very fast.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I use their GH now. 4iu 5 on, 2 off.
> Can't speak to the quality or potency since this is the only GH I've used, never tried any pharma.
> But their communication and TA was very fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


His gh is spot on


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Just placed another order... I like his stuff that much. The Anavar is very much on point.
> My search for oils is over. I'm sticking with them.


Your dick sucking of this source is hot


----------



## MaxPower (Jul 13, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Goodlyfe seems pretty good to me. Placed an order a few weeks ago. He sent me Test E instead of Test C by accident, didn't really care to be honest. However, the test E gave me some of the worst pip I ever had. Talked to him about it and reshipped me Test C since that was what I originally ordered. His shipping is damn quick too. You can choose from CSO and MCT oils.


How did the test C work out for you? No pip?


----------



## propjoe412 (Jul 13, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> His gh is spot on



I know this thread’s about GL, but speaking of GH anyone have experience with Silverback Compound’s GH?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> I know this thread’s about GL, but speaking of GH anyone have experience with Silverback Compound’s GH?


It's GL hgh


----------



## TomJ (Jul 13, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> His gh is spot on


So I've heard, and given how comparably affordable it is, I decided to give it a shot during the second half of my off-season and this prep. 
I don't necessarily feel anything from it, but not like that's a real indicator of anything, my thought process was just that if I'm pushing this show so hard, what's a few extra bucks to have GH included

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 13, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> I know this thread’s about GL, but speaking of GH anyone have experience with Silverback Compound’s GH?


His GH is GL GH. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

TomJ said:


> So I've heard, and given how comparably affordable it is, I decided to give it a shot during the second half of my off-season and this prep.
> I don't necessarily feel anything from it, but not like that's a real indicator of anything, my thought process was just that if I'm pushing this show so hard, what's a few extra bucks to have GH included
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yea just the recovery aspect alone it's worth the few dollars his stuff is good and he's a stand up dude so Your in good hands. Looking good btw my brother 👊


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> I know this thread’s about GL, but speaking of GH anyone have experience with Silverback Compound’s GH?


It’s the same shit isn’t it?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Just placed another order... I like his stuff that much. The Anavar is very much on point.
> My search for oils is over. I'm sticking with them.


It’s “on point” is that the readout that somehow lights up on your forehead after taking it? Your body is carefully calibrated to know the difference between a 50 mg dose and a 40 mg underdose? What’s the criteria of “on point” just so the rest of us know.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

GoodLyfe is active on MESO. His HGH has been pretty well-received. He offered anabolics but his first brewer was a shitshow so he pulled the anabolics. 

He then apparently started brewing himself and the products were initially well-received. 

There are some recent reports of some pretty bad PIP for multiple products that he really hasn’t addressed. He’s got some fanbois parked in his MESO thread that are apparently so enamored with Mr GoodLyfe that they are willing to bash other members for reporting PIP issues. I don’t know if it’s something as simple as the difference between his carrier oils as he offers cotton seed oil and MCT  (maybe he got some cheap MCT or maybe guys aren’t familiar with injecting MCT). So purchasing appears to be like rolling the dice.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> GoodLyfe is active on MESO. His HGH has been pretty well-received. He offered anabolics but his first brewer was a shitshow so he pulled the anabolics.
> 
> He then apparently started brewing himself and the products were initially well-received.
> 
> There are some recent reports of some pretty bad PIP for multiple products that he really hasn’t addressed. He’s got some fanbois parked in his MESO thread that are apparently so enamored with Mr GoodLyfe that they are willing to bash other members for reporting PIP issues. I don’t know if it’s something as simple as the difference between his carrier oils as he offers cotton seed oil and MCT  (maybe he got some cheap MCT or maybe guys aren’t familiar with injecting MCT). So purchasing appears to be like rolling the dice.


I know @kilsong from another board and he is not a shill.
What you say here though is exactly what I have seen posted as well and I agree it is like rolling the dice.

I'm actually wondering if this got bumped through the UGBB glitch and there wasn't really any recent posting.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I know @kilsong from another board and he is not a shill.
> What you say here though is exactly what I have seen posted as well and I agree it is like rolling the dice.
> 
> I'm actually wondering if this got bumped through the UGBB glitch and there wasn't really any recent posting.


When was your shill-detector last calibrated and now I want to see the "not a shill" illuminated on your forehead!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> When was your shill-detector last calibrated and now I want to see the "not a shill" illuminated on your forehead!


I suppose things can change. I have to be open to that possibility. 
I guess I can only say I don't recall seeing him shill for anyone before so kind of surprised at his post really. The post itself is def shilly.


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Your dick sucking of this source is hot


Well.. Truth be told kind sir I have *never *sucked his dick.. Thank u! 
He's prob some big ol muscle jock anyway. 
Uncle kil likes skinny Asian twinks. 
Quite sure ur aware of this. 
🌈


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

Wait. Wtf??
A shill?
Omg.. No fucken way.
I've been on PM.. Meso.. ASF and steroid.com for 10 years... U show me one DROP of even a possibility of me getting free shit. 
I have never done that.
I even went on eroids and blew somebody else up for being a shill.
I don't know this fucken guy at all.
Im a paying customer.
He has never given me a fucken thing for free.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Wait. Wtf??
> A shill?
> Omg.. No fucken way.
> I've been on PM.. Meso.. ASF and steroid.com for 10 years... U show me one DROP of even a possibility of me getting free shit.
> ...


Nobody CALLED you a shill.

I just wondered how you determined that his anavar "was on point".


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

What kind of shill that gets free shit send that msg? 
Fuck off


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 13, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Wait. Wtf??
> A shill?
> Omg.. No fucken way.
> I've been on PM.. Meso.. ASF and steroid.com for 10 years... U show me one DROP of even a possibility of me getting free shit.
> ...


I don't think Yiur a shill but it 200% comes off as shill like material when you do what your doing. It's not a good look


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody CALLED you a shill.
> 
> I just wondered how you determined that his anavar "was on point".


How do u THINK I know it's good?
If ur asking if I tested it.. Then the answer is no.


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I don't think Yiur a shill but it 200% comes off as shill like material when you come on a board he's not a part of and gush over him. It's not a good look.


Read my original post on this thread. 
I was searching for reviews.. Which led me here


----------



## kilsong (Jul 13, 2022)

Gushing over him? 
By leaving positive comments? 
That's gushing? 
Thought I was helping.. I see I wasn't.  Sensitive bunch here. 
Wow.. And I'm fag? 
No biggie.


----------



## astralz (Jul 14, 2022)

I feel lucky this is the first source I've ever used outside of the trt clinic that got me on this journey.

I did get pip with his MCT and CSO test E but it's manageable. I will report back when I try his cyp in a few days. I have seen some people state that it's a UGL test E problem and not unique to Goodlyfe. 

I saw someone say meso sucks. Is this the preferred forum? Kinda confused, I registered on meso, sst, and here to do research.


----------



## propjoe412 (Jul 14, 2022)

astralz said:


> I feel lucky this is the first source I've ever used outside of the trt clinic that got me on this journey.
> 
> I did get pip with his MCT and CSO test E but it's manageable. I will report back when I try his cyp in a few days. I have seen some people state that it's a UGL test E problem and not unique to Goodlyfe.
> 
> I saw someone say meso sucks. Is this the preferred forum? Kinda confused, I registered on meso, sst, and here to do research.



Imo this is the best forum with the least amount of “shilling” and a lot of good, honest conversations on sources. I still think Meso’s decent if you can sort through the bs and use common sense though


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Gushing over him?
> By leaving positive comments?
> That's gushing?
> Thought I was helping.. I see I wasn't.  Sensitive bunch here.
> ...


Sensitive? You’re the one having the meltdown.

Nobody gives a fuck if you SAY his anavar is “on point”. Just like nobody would give a fuck if I said that. We’re all just words on a screen.

So fucking calm down.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Sensitive? You’re the one having the meltdown.
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck if you SAY his anavar is “on point”. Just like nobody would give a fuck if I said that. We’re all just words on a screen.
> 
> So fucking calm down.


Actually, if you said it was "on point", we would believe it.

That nut-hugger saying it...not so much

I think most people here with half a brain cell can tell youre not full of shit.

People should still do their own research and testing though


----------



## kilsong (Jul 14, 2022)

astralz said:


> I feel lucky this is the first source I've ever used outside of the trt clinic that got me on this journey.
> 
> I did get pip with his MCT and CSO test E but it's manageable. I will report back when I try his cyp in a few days. I have seen some people state that it's a UGL test E problem and not unique to Goodlyfe.
> 
> I saw someone say meso sucks. Is this the preferred forum? Kinda confused, I registered on meso, sst, and here to do research.





Signsin1 said:


> Actually, if you said it was "on point", we would believe it.
> 
> That nut-hugger saying it...not so much
> 
> ...


Seems like ur hugging his nuts pretty tight there. 
And who the fuck is HE anyway? 
Wait... On second thought.. I really couldn't possibly care less. 
.. about him.. or the rubbish on this board. 

Gay uncle Kil signing off


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Seems like ur hugging his nuts pretty tight there.
> And who the fuck is HE anyway?
> Wait... On second thought.. I really couldn't possibly care less.
> .. about him.. or the rubbish on this board.
> ...


oh but wait…. We need you here. You’ve contributed so much invaluable information.

Another fucking sensitive meltdown. How do people function in daily lives without throwing tantrums every 10 minutes.

Boohoo. No more @kilsong 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 14, 2022)

kilsong said:


> Seems like ur hugging his nuts pretty tight there.
> And who the fuck is HE anyway?
> Wait... On second thought.. I really couldn't possibly care less.
> .. about him.. or the rubbish on this board.
> ...


If you didnt care, then why reply?


----------



## astralz (Jul 16, 2022)

Finally got around to trying his Test C. 
No pip and it didn't knot me up like the E did Sub-q.
Going to probably just give the E to a friend lol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

astralz said:


> Finally got around to trying his Test C.
> No pip and it didn't knot me up like the E did Sub-q.
> Going to probably just give the E to a friend lol.


LOL, Yeah.
What a great guy you are. Give the PIP gear to a friend. Who needs enemies when they have friends like you?


----------



## astralz (Jul 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, Yeah.
> What a great guy you are. Give the PIP gear to a friend. Who needs enemies when they have friends like you?


Guilty lol, in all fairness, it would be free and come with a warning to not sub-q it tho. Didn't get PIP with IM.


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 3, 2022)

propjoe412 said:


> Trying to find a new source, came across GoodLyfe on meso (ik ik meso sucks, I still find some value in going over there though). They have a lot of good testing and seems like they could be reliable, but figured Id ask over here cause I trust you guys more. Anyone had experience or have anything to say about GoodLyfes products? Thanks guys


Yes fast shipping and delivery highly recommend


----------

